# 41 Westfield



## jd56 (Aug 7, 2015)

Picked this up from a member...thanks Todd.
Started it's breakdown this week and to verify the original color.
It is obvious it was a deep red but, over time the frame and some parts has faded (or darkened to a mocha brown) from years of oxidation (possibly). 
The darker color change is throughout on both sides so sunlight fading is doubtful.  However unexposed areas of the frame (bottom of bottom bracket and what was covered by the tank) still reveals red.
I'm guessing the front red fender is original but, who knows for sure. Obviously the rear fender was replaced. That fender needs to be replaced with a match to the front.
I was surprised that this was a standard pitch. Just assumed it would be skiptooth for a Westfield Motobike.

This one will be a challenge with the assorted colors...but who doesn't like a challenge. 
No plans to repaint...I rarely do repaint.














Wished this winged tank graphic was more vibrant




Interesting tank retainer mounting bracket









The montage of colors




A little WD40 bath




Looking for the following parts:

-"Westfield" rectangle headbadge
*Dropstand and clip
*Matching red rear fender
*Matching red rear rack
*Slide rail seat
*Horn assembly
*Fender light


It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 7, 2015)

Hey john, I agree. Don't repaint. If you know me I love bikes like this. They get lots of attention in their natural state. Very cool bike. Rob.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 7, 2015)

I knew you'd like this one, Rob...thanks

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## syclesavage (Aug 7, 2015)

Luv that natural color look myself


----------



## sleepy (Aug 7, 2015)

Natural color looks great, especially with a bit of glow from a boiled linseed oil rubdown.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 8, 2015)

I too like natural colors that are found on 60+ year old bikes....but, the prospect of finding vibrant factory paint under all that grime or in most cases "patina", is so tempting to search for. With most cases being disappointed to not finding any.
I decided to try to find some of that factory paint this week. Hoping it wasn't a bad decision and I was please to find some. 
Once revealing the unexposed frame that was covered by the tank...I had to move towards finding more red.

Lots of rubbing compound to remove the discoloration.  And very sore fingers.

Three different colors in the beginning of this project.




Ahhhhh some red was found.  Not as vibrant but, salvageable.
And a color I can live with. Just hope the tank and chainguard will have the same results





















But, alot of the surviving OG paint found is now a dark brownish with traces of maroon.







It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## jd56 (Aug 10, 2015)

Taken before work this morning...up late working on this....big difference for sure.











It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 10, 2015)

Yes sir, always a nice reward for the sore fingers. The bike looks very nice. I've got a tank for that bike if your not happy with that one.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm thinking the tank will do well with what paint I can't revive to the dark Maroon found on the frame.
Spent some time this evening compounding one half of the tank. Awfully tainted in color but, it's supposed to be that way. 

Now if you have the fenders that would match the frame color or the horn assembly then I might want to see them.

Before the compound started




And some decent results





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## jd56 (Aug 13, 2015)

May have found some fenders...maybe.
In the mail as we speak








It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## jd56 (Aug 15, 2015)

Not bad for a close color match...it's getting there.














It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## jd56 (Aug 16, 2015)

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## tech549 (Aug 16, 2015)

jd56 looking good,i picked up a goodyear double eagle a while back same colors same issues,hope it cleans up as good as yours nice work!


----------



## jd56 (Aug 20, 2015)

Update...cleaned up the frame, tank and chainguard a bit more and added the fenders













It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## sleepy (Aug 20, 2015)

Very sharp and beautiful patina.


----------



## dodgerblue (Aug 20, 2015)

Awesome work you did on bike . You would never know it was the same bicycle . Keep us posted .


----------



## the tinker (Aug 21, 2015)

Excellent J.D. What did you use to bring that paint back to life?   It really looks good. I had to go back and forth to the original posting photo. Can't believe it's the same bike.
Still think you have the best back yard on the Cabe.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 22, 2015)

the tinker said:


> Excellent J.D. What did you use to bring that paint back to life?   It really looks good. I had to go back and forth to the original posting photo. Can't believe it's the same bike.
> Still think you have the best back yard on the Cabe.



Thanks tinker. ..sell that has been done was a major rubbing compounding. I haven't even gone back with the polishing compound or wax yet.
It may not need the extra applications. I was surprised it came out this glossy with just the first cleaning process.
And we do love the backyard too.

Just so everyone won't have to go back the the beginning to see the change here is the before and after (at this point)..















It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 22, 2015)

Great results john. Bike looks great.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 22, 2015)

Just needs the headbadge now...which is enroute.





It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## Kombicol (Sep 3, 2015)

Great revival!
Do you mind sharing what product(s) were used?




jd56 said:


> Thanks tinker. ..sell that has been done was a major rubbing compounding. I haven't even gone back with the polishing compound or wax yet.
> It may not need the extra applications. I was surprised it came out this glossy with just the first cleaning process.
> And we do love the backyard too.
> 
> ...


----------



## jd56 (Sep 4, 2015)

3M rubbing compound after a scrubbing of WD40. Then a little polishing compounding  (TurtleWax).
That's it. 
Reassembled  and there you have it. 
A revived 1941.

Took it for a maiden voyage after all the above and went to adjust the seat height and snapped off the seat tube stem bolt...arrrrg !#*!
Other than set back, he's a smooth rider.
Just need to replace the only whitewalls I had, as they are Schwinn tires.  And get the toploader and horn working again.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Sep 4, 2015)

Deleted


----------

